# Haunter's How-To DMX Lighting with Fright Ideas Controller



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I've always wanted to see the Scaremaster working with the BooBox to control DMX lighting. Thank you!!!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting, This is on my list ..... for next year!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Excellent! Thanks for this. Really halps we newbies figure things out. *


----------

